# Train not moving?



## lukas (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got the ICE 3 from Minitrix. It's the starter set, so I don't know how anything could go wrong. However, when I touch the positive and negative ends of the controller to the track, the train buzzes but won't move. It did move half a centimetre once, when the battery was completely new. Does anyone know what the problem might be or how to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lukas said:


> I just got the ICE 3 from Minitrix. It's the starter set, so I don't know how anything could go wrong. However, when I touch the positive and negative ends of the controller to the track, the train buzzes but won't move. It did move half a centimetre once, when the battery was completely new. Does anyone know what the problem might be or how to fix this? Thanks!



What scale is it?

I did a quick search, ICE 3 Minitrix and came up with nothing?


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I think Mini trix is usually N.

I just got a Trix Tee train, it does not work at all unless the entire train is coupled together. You cant run the engine alone.

Craig


----------



## lukas (Sep 27, 2012)

It is N scale. I went to the local hobby shop and the train works on their layout somewhat. It didn't work at all in the beginning, but then it started to. Even without the entire train. However, it's very slow and barely works when it's all coupled together. And, it still won't work on the little bit of track that came with the train. On their layout, the wheels sometimes turned rapidly, but couldn't get a proper grip on the track. At home, it's just humming, nothing's moving.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lukas said:


> It is N scale. I went to the local hobby shop and the train works on their layout somewhat. It didn't work at all in the beginning, but then it started to. Even without the entire train. However, it's very slow and barely works when it's all coupled together. And, it still won't work on the little bit of track that came with the train. On their layout, the wheels sometimes turned rapidly, but couldn't get a proper grip on the track. At home, it's just humming, nothing's moving.


I don't know about that set. Are they used or new? Sorry if you already said.
Clean the rail real good and the wheels?
When I got my N stuff some would not move at all, after cleaning the rail they moved a little.
After cleaning the wheels they run fine now. I should service them then they should run like rockets.


----------



## lukas (Sep 27, 2012)

It's brand new actually.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Take it back to here you bought it and swap it for a new one? It seems like a lemon to me.


----------



## lukas (Sep 27, 2012)

That's what I'll probably do. Should I contact Trix or the online store I got it from?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd contact the point of purchase... makes it harder that its an online store... Postage costs will most likely fall on you for atleast one way.

Do other locos work on the track? Is it possible you have a short somewhere?


----------

